# دليل مواقع الاستضافه المجانيه لكل الراغب



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

*دليل مواقع الاستضافه المجانيه لكل الراغب*

*AwardSpace 

200 MB.

CGI, PHP, SSI, FrontPage Extensions, Perl.

Bandwidth limit 5000 MB/month.
MySQL database.
POP3, Web-based Email.
Custom MX Record.
Autoresponders.
Addon domains.
File size limit 500 KB.
Instant activation.

**http://www.awardspace.com/free_web_hosting.html*

*-------------------------------------------------------

2- FreeHostia
Absolutely FREE
Data storage: 80 MB
Monthly bandwidth: 2 GB
Hosting for 1 domain
5 subdomains 
Small banner
3 POP3 accounts
3 Email aliases
SpamAssassin protection
E-mail filters
Webmail service
POP3 access
Email forwarding
Email autoresponder
"Catch-all" emails 

Perl enabled
PHP enabled
1 MySQL database
10 MB MySQL DB space
PHPMyAdmin
Over 3,000 Perl modules

FrontPage extensions
SSL with certificate gen
SSI (Server Side Includes)
Web-based file manager
Advanced Control Panel
Instant account activation
Easy upgrade options
Multilanguage control panel


**http://freehostia.com*

*http://www.freeservers.com** 
12 ميجا مجانا ,اختصار لاسم الموقع صغير

***************************** 

**http://www.geocities.com** 
15 ميجا مجانا ,تحميل الملفات المتوسطة الحجم 

***************************** 

**http://www.brinkster.com** 
30 ميجا مجان ,دعم asp ,بدون اعلانات مزعجة 

***************************** 

**http://www.50mesg.com** 
50 ميجا مجانا,اختصار صغير لاسم الموقع 

***************************** 

**http://www.angelfire.com** 
15 ميجا مجانا ,تحميل ملفات المتوسطة الحجم 

***************************** 

**http://www.gizba.com** 
500 مجانا,دفتر زوار مجانا من الموقع 

****************************** 

**http://www.host.sk‏** 
موقع دعم php 

****************************** 

**www.lycos.com** 
موقع دعم php و50 ميجا مجانا 

****************************** 

**http://www.150m.com** 
موقع دعم ftp و 100 ميجا مجانا 
*
*http://www.netcolony.com** 
25 ميجا مجانا ,يقدم دفتر زوار وبريد مجاني 

****************************** 

**http://www.microworld.com** 
50 ميجا مجانا, دعم ftp لا يوجد اعلاناات 

****************************** 

**http://www.netfirms.com** 
25 ميجا مجانا,دعم asp 

****************************** 

**http://www.catalog.com** 
30 ميجا مجانا ,2بريد خاص بصاحب الموقع ,دعم ftp, لايوجد اعلانات 

****************************** 

**http://www.virtualave.net** 
50 ميجا مجانا ,دعم ftp 

****************************** 

**http://www.20m.com** 
اسم صغير للموقع ,20 ميجا مجانا 

****************************** 

**www.cjb.net** 
يمكنك اختصار اسم موقعك الطويل على هذا الموقع ليصبحyourname.cjb.net 

------------------------

Space: 999 MB 
Upload FTP Browser 
Edtor 
Ads Adframe 
Address /you 
Features PHP POP Email mySQL CGI-BIN Counter زائرbook 
الموقع هنقاري 
عنوانه : **http://www.cs.hu** 

____________ 

Space 100 MB 
Upload FTP 
Edtor 
Ads No ads 
Address Subdomain 
Features PHP POP Email Subdomain mySQL SSI Counter Form زائرbook 
الموقع فرنسي 
عنوانه : **http://www.free.fr/** 

_______________ 
Space 999 MB 
Upload Email 
Edtor المتقدم Basic 
Ads Banner 
Address Subdomain 
Features PHP POP Email Domainhosting Subdomain mySQL Counter Form زائرbook 

الموقع هنقاري 
عنوانه : **http://freeweb.hu/** 
____________
Space 50 MB 
Upload Browser 
Edtor المتقدم Basic 
Ads Popup 
Address /you 
Features PHP RealAudio POP Email SSI Counter Form زائرbook*


*عنوانه : **http://www.lunarpages.com** 


Space 999 MB 
Upload FTP Browser 
Edtor المتقدم 
Ads No ads 
Address Subdomain 
Features PHP RealVideo RealAudio POP Email Domainhosting Subdomain mySQL SSL SSI MessageBoard CGI-BIN Counter Form زائرbook 
الموقع اسباني 
عنوانه : **http://www.metropoli2000.com** 

Space 100 MB 
Upload FTP Browser 
Edtor المتقدم Basic 
Ads Popup/Banner 
Address Subdomain 
Features PHP RealVideo RealAudio Subdomain mySQL 
الموقع فرنسي 
عنوانه : **http://www.multimania.fr** 

Space 999 MB 
Upload FTP Browser 
Edtor 
Ads Popup 
Address /you 
Features PHP POP Email Telnet SSI CGI-BIN Counter زائرbook 
الموقع الماني 
عنوانه : **http://www.supertown.de** 
____________________ 

Available space: Unlimited megabytes 
PHP scripting: PHP4 
mySQL: Yes 
PERL CGI: Yes 
ASP: No 
ASP+: No 
Cold Fusion: No 
Java Server Pages: No 
Python CGI: No 
Zope: No 
FTP upload: Yes 
Email sending: No 
Host O.S.: 
عنوان الموقع **http://www.spaceports.com** 
_______________________ 

Available space: 999 megabytes 
PHP scripting: PHP4 
mySQL: Yes 
PERL CGI: No 
ASP: No 
ASP+: No 
Cold Fusion: No 
Java Server Pages: No 
Python CGI: No 
Zope: No 
FTP upload: Yes 
Email sending: No 
Host O.S.: 
عنوان الموقع : **http://www.host.sk** 
_____________________ 

Space 50 MB 
Upload FTP Email 
Editor 
Ads Popup/Banner 
Webaddress user.caramania.d2g.com 
Features PHP POP Email Subdomain mySQL SSI CGI-BIN 
الموقعي فرنسي 
عنوانه : **http://www.caramania.d2g.com** 
_____________________ 
Space 50 MB 
Upload FTP 
Editor 
Ads Banner 
Webaddress Subdomain 
Features PHP Subdomain SSL SSI CGI-BIN 
الموقع غربي 
عنوانه **http://www.clawz.com** 
_______________________ 

Space 999 MB 
Upload FTP 
Editor 
Ads Banner 
Webaddress Subdomain 
Features PHP Subdomain mySQL SSI CGI-BIN 
الموقع روسي 
عنوانه : **http://www.holm.ru/** 
_________________________ 
Space 999 MB 
Upload FTP Browser 
Editor المتقدم Basic 
Ads Popup/Banner 
Webaddress /~you 
Features 
الموقع غربي 
عنوانه : **http://www.hostultra.com/** 
____________________ 
Space 50 MB 
Upload FTP 
Editor المتقدم 
Ads Banner 
Webaddress subdomain 
Features PHP Subdomain mySQL 
الموقع : Internet Centrum 
Czech Republic, Czech 
Hosting category: REG,BUSINESS,GAME 
عنوانه :**http://www.ic.cz** 
__________________ 


Space 50 MB 
Upload FTP 
Editor المتقدم 
Ads No ads 
Webaddress Subdomain 
Features PHP POP Email Domainhosting Subdomain SSI Counter زائرbook 


Web1000 
USA, English 
Hosting category: REG,BUSINESS,GAME 
عنوانه :**http://www.web1000.com** 
_____________________ 

Interests: Personal, Business. 
Space: 50+ MB. 
Forced Ads: Popup (pop-under). 
Your Ads: Allowed. 
Upload: FTP. 
Editor: - 
Scripting: PHP4. 
Pre-Scripts: - 
Your URL: Domain or Subdomain. 
Other Features: Unlimited bandwidth. 
MySQL database (request). 
.htaccess. 
Password-protected directory. 

عنوانه: 
URL: **http://www.coolfreepages.com/** 
__________________ 

Interests: Personal, Business. 
Space: 50 MB. 
Forced Ads: Popup. 
Your Ads: Allowed. 
Upload: FTP. 
Editor: - 
Scripting: CGI, PHP. 
Pre-Scripts: Counter, FormMail, زائرbook. 
Your URL: Subdomain. 
Other Features: MySQL database. 
Statistics. 
WAP. 
File size limit 400 KB 
موقع معروف 
عنوانه URL: **http://www.dk3.com/hosting/** 
____________________________*


*Your Ads: Allowed. 
Upload: FTP, Browser. 
Editor: Adv, Basic. 
Scripting: PHP, SSI. 
Pre-Scripts: Counter, FormMail, زائرbook. 
Your URL: /you. 
Other Features: MySQL database. 
Statistics. 
Unlimited bandwidth. 
Unlimited file size. 
Custom error 404 page. 


URL: **http://www.multimania.lycos.fr** 
Interests: Language: فرنسي.

------------------------ 
Space: 50 MB. 
Forced Ads: Banner. 
Your Ads: Allowed. 
Upload: FTP, Browser. 
Editor: Adv, Basic. 
Scripting: PHP4, SSI. 
Pre-Scripts: Counter, FormMail, زائرbook. 
Your URL: /you. 
Other Features: MySQL database. 
Statistics. 
Unlimited bandwidth. 
Unlimited file size. 
Custom error 404 page 

URL: **http://www.tripod.co.uk/** 
Interests: Personal. 

معروف جدا وقوي 
___________________ 

Visit: Portland 
Interests: Personal, Business. 
Space: 15 MB. 
Forced Ads: No. 
Your Ads: No. 
Upload: FTP. 
Editor: - 
Scripting: CGI, PHP, SSI, Perl. 
Pre-Scripts: Counter, FormMail. 
Your URL: Domain or Subdomain. 
Other Features: POP3 Email and Email forwarding. 
MySQL database. 
100MB/month bandwidth limit. 
Statistics. 
Daily backup. 
Server in UK 
موقع بريطاني 
عنوانه **http://www.portland.co.uk/*

*Interests: Personal, Business. 
Space: 199 MB. 
Forced Ads: Banner. 
Your Ads: Allowed. 
Upload: FTP, Browser. 
Editor: Adv, Basic. 
Scripting: PHP. 
Pre-Scripts: Counter, Msgboard. 
Your URL: Domain or Subdomain. 
Other Features: 
Bandwidth limit 10000 MB/month.
MySQL database.
phpBB.
Flash.
File size limit 1 MB.
Web-based Email.


موقع الشركه 

**http://www.wagoo.com*

* recently launched a free web hosting service offering subscribers the following:

Features:
- Free **http://YOU.myIncognito.com*
*- 500MB disk space!
- 10GB bandwidth!
- FTP access
- 1 MySQL database
- PHP, CGI and Perl support
- Web-based file manager
- Online site builder
- Instant phpBB forum creator!
- No Pop-ups!
- Completely Free & Instant Setup! 

Supported by top banner ads.

Take advantage of this promotional extra allotment of HD space and bandwidth before it runs out! An offer like this won't last for long!

Sign up at **www.myincognito.com** today and get online within minutes*

*http://www.cybertoad.net*

*Cpanel Pro w/Fantastico 
250 MB Web Space 
50 GB Monthly Traffic 
PHP v5.0.5 Scripting 
MySQL v4.1.14 Database 
Access to Raw Log Files 
Traffic Statistics Reports 
Daily Web Site Backups 
POP3 Email Accounts
w/ Spam Protection 
Webmail Access 
FTP and Web Based Uploads 
Full Site Backups 
99.9% Reliable Uptime 
No Ads or Forum Posting 

رابط الشركه 

**http://www.cybertoad.net/nsite.php*

*الشركه جيده جداااااا*​


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

شكرا لك يا باشا

بجد ربنا يباركك ويكون معم طوال ايام حياتك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 مارس 2006)

*ربنا يخليك يا مايكل ويباركك انت كمان يارب *


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

امين

ما تقولوا امين الله
هههههههه


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 مارس 2006)

*اميـــــــــــــــين ياعم ولا تزعل*


----------



## iBassam (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور علي المواقع و ياريت بس كان في شرح بسيط لاحسن واحد بيناتهون!!!


----------



## mohssin (22 فبراير 2013)

*شكرااا لك موضوع مميز​*


----------

